# Blow Dryers



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Right now I use my own blow dryer on Rylee. It is a Vidal Sassoon. Should I be using something else?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*It should be fine as long as you're not using it on high heat (which I'm sure you're not).

I use my blow dryer on London on the medium setting (the cool one is basically no heat, so I use the first setting that actually has a little heat to it), and it works great. She's not afraid of hair dryers, but she is afraid of those huge loud shop-vac sounding ones at grooming salons.*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I use my own hairdryer on the fluffs. I use the high speed, med heat setting & hold it about 6 to 8 inchs from them.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been using my own blow dryer as well, but I heard it's really bad to use human blow dryers on dogs? I was about to start checking into buying a dog blow dryer. So is it really ok?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I use this dryer, only because I got tired of taking so much time into drying Clifford. Now it only takes 10min to dry him vs 1/2 hour. 

Here is a link on what I have Metro Air dryer


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 19 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637620


> I use this dryer, only because I got tired of taking so much time into drying Clifford. Now it only takes 10min to dry him vs 1/2 hour.
> 
> Here is a link on what I have Metro Air dryer[/B]


I use this dryer, too. I was looking for something to dry my girls quicker, but didn't really want to spend more than $100 dollars. I like it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637689


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 19 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637620





> I use this dryer, only because I got tired of taking so much time into drying Clifford. Now it only takes 10min to dry him vs 1/2 hour.
> 
> Here is a link on what I have Metro Air dryer[/B]


I use this dryer, too. I was looking for something to dry my girls quicker, but didn't really want to spend more than $100 dollars. I like it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow, that's some dryer! It looks huge....is it? Right now I'm using a tiny travel hair dryer and it takes FOREVER!!! :bysmilie: But I wanted to buy a pair of clippers first.....geez - it's always something!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 19 2008, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637694


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637689





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 19 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637620





> I use this dryer, only because I got tired of taking so much time into drying Clifford. Now it only takes 10min to dry him vs 1/2 hour.
> 
> Here is a link on what I have Metro Air dryer[/B]


I use this dryer, too. I was looking for something to dry my girls quicker, but didn't really want to spend more than $100 dollars. I like it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow, that's some dryer! It looks huge....is it? Right now I'm using a tiny travel hair dryer and it takes FOREVER!!! :bysmilie: But I wanted to buy a pair of clippers first.....geez - it's always something!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is actually pretty small and light. I think that it is only 3 pounds. :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637696


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 19 2008, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637694





> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637689





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 19 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637620





> I use this dryer, only because I got tired of taking so much time into drying Clifford. Now it only takes 10min to dry him vs 1/2 hour.
> 
> Here is a link on what I have Metro Air dryer[/B]


I use this dryer, too. I was looking for something to dry my girls quicker, but didn't really want to spend more than $100 dollars. I like it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow, that's some dryer! It looks huge....is it? Right now I'm using a tiny travel hair dryer and it takes FOREVER!!! :bysmilie: But I wanted to buy a pair of clippers first.....geez - it's always something!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is actually pretty small and light. I think that it is only 3 pounds. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

How's the temperature control on it? I have the Edemco economy stand dryer and while I like it, i could stand for it to be a TAD hotter. I didn't like it at first though - it had to grow on me! I might give this one a try - if nothing else than to cart around to shows. I get tired of having to relocate my big dryer!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 19 2008, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637710


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637696





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 19 2008, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637694





> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637689





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 19 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637620





> I use this dryer, only because I got tired of taking so much time into drying Clifford. Now it only takes 10min to dry him vs 1/2 hour.
> 
> Here is a link on what I have Metro Air dryer[/B]


I use this dryer, too. I was looking for something to dry my girls quicker, but didn't really want to spend more than $100 dollars. I like it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow, that's some dryer! It looks huge....is it? Right now I'm using a tiny travel hair dryer and it takes FOREVER!!! :bysmilie: But I wanted to buy a pair of clippers first.....geez - it's always something!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is actually pretty small and light. I think that it is only 3 pounds. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

How's the temperature control on it? I have the Edemco economy stand dryer and while I like it, i could stand for it to be a TAD hotter. I didn't like it at first though - it had to grow on me! I might give this one a try - if nothing else than to cart around to shows. I get tired of having to relocate my big dryer!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It doesn't have any temperature control. The air gets warm as it runs, but it by no means hot. It is definitely a lil chilly when you first turn it on.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

How loud is it compared to human hair dryers?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 19 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637744


> How loud is it compared to human hair dryers?[/B]


I don't know. I use a T3 dryer, which I think is really quiet. I don't think that is horribly loud. Both my girls do really well with it, which is what matters to me. I hope that helps.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I got a new fangled Ionic Conair cord keeper dryer, it's quieter than my old beast. Chloe comes running now when I start to blow dry my own hair, I think she appreciates the new one a LOT more than the old. 

I use high heat on her, but FAR away. It's more like medium-low when it hits the skin.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can use high heat as long as you keep it a safe distance and always keep either the dog or
dryer moving to some degree back and forth so it doesn't concentrate on one small area.

I prefer using higher heat as it dries them faster and I get a smoother look.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

The Metro is a loud dryer, but small and does weigh 3lbs. Clifford does fine with it, but I do use a grooming arm to keep in one place. Clifford isn't one who scares easily, so if yours is a bit scittish, I would pass on this dryer.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 19 2008, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637620


> I use this dryer, only because I got tired of taking so much time into drying Clifford. Now it only takes 10min to dry him vs 1/2 hour.
> 
> Here is a link on what I have Metro Air dryer[/B]



I also use this dryer the only thing i don't like is you really can't dry the face very well. I also have an Oster Table top dryer and i like that to dry the face and i sometimes use it to dry the whole body but it takes longer but it's so bulky i hate to drag it out all the time.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

[How's the temperature control on it? I have the Edemco economy stand dryer and while I like it, i could stand for it to be a TAD hotter. I didn't like it at first though - it had to grow on me! I might give this one a try - if nothing else than to cart around to shows. I get tired of having to relocate my big dryer!
[/QUOTE]

Lisa showed me her new Chris Christensen dryer at the Specialty. She loves it but it doesn't have a temperature control. If it did I'd snap one up in a minute. I sure could use a dryer that dries faster.

Cathy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have an Edemco 6001 stand dryer. It has a great temperature control and dries them quickly.


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

I purchased the Sunbeam 309-01 High Velocity Standing Dog Hair Dryer from Petsmart

It is not that loud, and has a lot more force than my human conair dryer. 

With Shipping, it cost just under $175 (I found some reduced offers). 

Look at the customer reviews section, everyone seems to be happy with it!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 20 2008, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638085


> I purchased the Sunbeam 309-01 High Velocity Standing Dog Hair Dryer from Petsmart
> 
> It is not that loud, and has a lot more force than my human conair dryer.
> 
> ...



I came across this one on-line and considered purchasing it until I read that it only blows cold air. Does the air warm up from the motor? It gets so cold here my girls would freeze with no temperature control.

Cathy


[attachment=41271:cropped_resized.jpg]


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I love this site but I do feel inadequate. I bath Missy when necessary which is fairly often as she's always digging. Hair dryer.......that's funny. When I bath her she uses mine - no idea of the name. Really it's irrevelvant as every morning when I getting ready for work she jumps out of bed as soon as she hears the hair dryer. I know I'm pathetic, but I put a towel down on counter so she doesn't slip and we blow our hair together even though her's is dry.


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Sep 21 2008, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638461


> QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 20 2008, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638085





> I purchased the Sunbeam 309-01 High Velocity Standing Dog Hair Dryer from Petsmart
> 
> It is not that loud, and has a lot more force than my human conair dryer.
> 
> ...



I came across this one on-line and considered purchasing it until I read that it only blows cold air. Does the air warm up from the motor? It gets so cold here my girls would freeze with no temperature control.

Cathy


[attachment=41271:cropped_resized.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm not sure where you read that it only blows cold air.. it has 4 settings! One is just plain air, and then there is a low, med, and high. These pertain to the temperature and not force, so i guess that could be confusing.

I suppose that is a drawback about this dryer, it only has one setting of force, but it has 4 temperature settings.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I use my hairdryer on my pups. I think it's by Conair.

I put it on warm, and my pups seem to really like it.

It gets the job done fast, too.


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

I have one of the doggy blowdryers! It is awesome because I can brush while I dry and have an empty hand!


----------

